# Do your cat miss you when on vacation?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Just returned from a week long cruise. Couldn't wait to get home to my cats. 
When we returned, the dogs were jumping all over us and barking madly. The cats were more business as usual, "Yeah your home fill my feed dish."
My grandduaghter stayed here and pet sat while we were gone. 

My first cat, Colonel, snubbed me for a day the first time I left for a week. This time it was "Yeah your home."

How do your cats react when you come home from a long absents?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I used to work for a design firm, the job had me go out of town on installation up to a month at a time, mostly it was a week at a time.
One time I returned home and petting Meme and she's being friendly then my friend Lance shows up, he's been coming by to feed and spend time with Meme.
Well right in front of me she snubs me and kisses up to Lance like he's her Daddy.
When I first got Samantha I didn't want to leave he alone at my apartment so I took her to the office to hang with Matty the office cat and the girls in the office.
Well the girls adored her but she didn't get along with Matty, silly me think 2 strange cats are going to be pals.
When I get back she takes one look at me turns and runs and hide in the sample bins.
She's just furious that I abandon her.
I found her and took her home and gave her lot of pets, so she forgave me eventually.
After that I always left her at home with several people rotating kitty duty.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I have only left Harli & Lily for a few days and they almost seemed to not notice. They didn't act any differently when I came home. 

I think having two makes a difference. When I used to leave my former cat Sophie, she got terribly lonely and would often quit eating. She was an only cat.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG! They go so lovable and friendly with us! Just the other day, Kitty went to the cattery for two days(Monday - Wednesday), and he has just been so cuddly and loving!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> *Do your cat miss you when on vacation?*


My cats don't go on vacation without me. :grin:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

We got lots of rubbing and purring with back from vacation. But I think Meatball and Metoo were more interested in our luggages. They kept jumping in and play...


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

When I went to St. Louis about a year ago for a conference, Lexi got to go stay at my parent's house. She was only there for about a week, but she was very happy to be back home! She raced around the apartment and kept getting inside my suitcase as I tried to unpack it. I think the fact that she got to go hang out with my mom helped because she wasn't alone the entire time.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I never left Angel for more then a day or two until one very long weekend 3 years ago. We were gone for 5 days leaving a neighbour to check in daily and fill up the food dish. When we came back we were shocked to discover just how _mad_ she was at us for leaving her. While we were gone, she managed to open up the pantry door, pulled out a big bag of flour and another bag of rice. It was everywhere and I mean everywhere! Since that wasn't enough she also got into the cabinet under the sink, pulled out an entire newly bought bag of 24 toilet paper rolls and shredded it all to thousands of little pieces. The house was a disaster. The rice, flour and shreds were in our beds, dressers, the furniture, all over the floors, counters and the bathtub...everywhere. It took us hours to clean it up. I will never leave her alone like that again. :roll:

I should add that she had never done anything like that before....she was pretty mad I'd say

We were out of town most weekends last spring and summer but She had my daughter and another cat to keep her company so we have never had another incident. Both cats are uber affectionate as soon as e come back home.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My girl Alkee used to snub me when I got home from a trip, but Zuba is always his usual friendly, purring cuddly self. By the next day tho, Alkee forgives me for leaving her and is back to being a cuddly bug. Lately, though now that she's 7 y.o. she doesn't give me the cold shoulder any more when I'm away. She loves her "pet nanny" tho and is affectionate with her. Last time when we went away a few weeks ago for over a week, both Alkee and Zuba came down with diarrhea the day before we left. Fortunately the pet nanny said it cleared up the next day. I had got out our suitcases for packing a couple of days before the trip and that seemed to make their digestive system upset. They both wanted to sit in the suitcases and help us pack. Other times I packed the suitcases and kept the bedroom door shut so they didn't see them. When we returned both had a great time sniffing all the clothes and shoes as we visited family who had three dogs.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG!! Yes! She would meow like crazy when my sisters and I went to the dells.. I told my mom, " Told you she gets lonely while we're gone! Thats why I want another cat so she won't be so lonely.."


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Sad but true....
We don't go on vacations because of our cat. When Sumo passed away and we were cat-less, I told my BF that we NEEDED to go away. That didn't happen. Instead we spent weeks working our house prepping for new flooring and then ended up with Yoshi.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Last couple months I left for 2 weeks and then 2 weeks later I left for 1 week. When I got back, Prince was clingy for about 1 day the first time and a couple hours the second. But afterwards for weeks he thought that every time I left the house I would be gone for a week or two. Then he started checking if I was taking the suitcase, and calming down when he saw I wasn't. If I can help it, I'll never leave for 2 weeks again. A cat-sitter came every day for about 1 hour to play with him, feed him, clean the litter box and feed the strays downstairs. In the process she fell inlove with him, so when I came back he was used to lap, sleeping on person's belly, long-time brushings, etc. He had a good time with her, but only an hour of company a day, and he's a 100% social cat, and he's terrified of abandonment.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When I first got my tuxedo I left for Switzerland for three weeks. My youngest son stayed with him. He said Mittens would walk around my apt and yowl for me every night.

Im working out of town a lot. Mittens is with my sister and she says he still yowls every night for me. She said its breaking her heart listening to him. When I come home he is glued to me. The fosters just look at me and are indifferent. They thrive on all the attention from everyone while Im gone. Mittens seems to be my only casualty.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Going away has never been easy because I just love my cats and worry about them. One time I decided to go away for the weekend and spent the entire time thinking about them. When I got home, I walked into my house and they didn't act any different. It was as if I was never gone!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I was away from them for a weekend and being on a plane all day I probably smelled much differently. They acted like they didn't miss me until after I showered.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Just got back from Canada after being gone a little over 3 weeks; I've 
been smothered and covered by my 6 cats since walking in the door! 
They keep following me in a group from room to room and I'm loving all 
their attention.

I was supposed to be gone for two months but something came up so I 
flew home early and I've been in heaven being back with my kitty family 
again. Can't believe how much I missed them!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

it all depends on the cat...when we would take vacations with our first three cats at home the return response would be..
baka cat:: I missed you soo much, pick me up and don't put me down..
michele cat: I love you, but I'm mad at you for leaving
scooter cat: "you were gone?"
came home last evening from being gone a week.. greeted at the door by yeti cat, meow meow meow.. later he would go off to another part of the house for few minutes , we would here him suddenly start calling and then race back to the room where we were in and and flop down in the way of everything..


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We got back two weeks ago, after leaving the girls for 12 days. The first time we left them! Gosh, I can say, by the last couple of days of our (wonderful) holiday, all I could think about was seeing my babies again! Even though I loved going away, especially as it was lovely and hot, leaving Evie and Mitzi was terrible. They seemed to miss us too, they were very suprised to see us- as we had a cat sitter and next door neighbour popping in, they didn't think it would be Mummy and Daddy returning home. Evie turned into a right little cuddle bug. Mitzi surprised me too, she usually snubs me when I return from leaving her for a 'long' break, but I must have shocked her- she was rubbing up against my toes for a snuggle!

I won't be leaving them again for a long time! I'm even contemplating saying no to the OH's Mother who has invited us for Christmas. I say 'invited', I mean she has told us we WILL be going there. Hmmph.


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine used to disown me when i got home from travel. He's got better over the years but he's still somewhat unbothered by my return.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

The first time I left Colonel for a week he snubbed me for a day. The rest of the family was home durring my absents. He was outside and ran to greet me when I pulled in. Went into the house with me and then kept his distants the rest of the day. This time no outward emotions.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

My previous kitty acted very freaked out when I returned from a 3 day cruise. She was nervous. And another time when she had company for my vacation away, my mom, told me she seemed depressed. Poor kitties lol


----------

